# P2000SK vs. USP Compact



## wiseguy

While awaiting Uncle Sam's tax return check I have been trying to decide which gun I want as my carry weapon. I've narrowed it down to the P2000SK and USP Compact...but now I'm stuck. I am also having trouble deciding which calibre to carry in...HELP


----------



## Blkhawk73

Whichever feels best in YOUR hand. The SK is smaller and therefore more easily conceled but some dislike the grip. Whichever fits your hand the best is the one you should go with. As for the chambering...again, whichever YOU feel most comfortable with. The .40 in either will be quite snappy. Any of the available chamberings will be fine for CCW. The 9mm will allow easier shooting and with the less expensive ammo, allow more shooting paractice which for a CCW is very important. 
I have the SK myself (9mm) and it's by far one of my favorite pistols.


----------



## mw1311

I would go for cal 40S&W, it's a good compromise between stopping power and mag capacity. As for P2000SK vs. USPC.....did you look at the regular P2000? I had the P2000SK in the past and it didn't really conceal that much better then the P2000 I have now. The longer barrel helps to push the gun closer to the body. 
here's a pic of my P2000;


----------



## Flanker

*P2000sk*

I think the P2000SK is a really nice handgun for some. But I like a longer BBL. and a larger gripthis is why I picked the USPCompact over the SK.:smt1099


----------



## jason0007

wiseguy said:


> While awaiting Uncle Sam's tax return check I have been trying to decide which gun I want as my carry weapon. I've narrowed it down to the P2000SK and USP Compact...but now I'm stuck. I am also having trouble deciding which calibre to carry in...HELP


i have the same dilemma as well...
i am trying to decide between a p2000/ p2000sk/usp compact..
in 9mm..

does anyone have a preference for the type of trigger on any of these three hanguns? what trigger do u carry for those who own them..and pros and cons??


----------



## mw1311

jason0007 said:


> i have the same dilemma as well...
> i am trying to decide between a p2000/ p2000sk/usp compact..
> in 9mm..
> 
> does anyone have a preference for the type of trigger on any of these three hanguns? what trigger do u carry for those who own them..and pros and cons??


LEM Trigger all the way! Same pull & nice reset.

I had the same trouble while waiting for the tax refund. I just got the P2000 and love it, no regrets.


----------



## stupidman

I carry my USPc frequently but I think my p2000 is a little bit more comfortable to conceal. But, I do like that the USPc has a mannual safety. I don't think that the sk conceals that much better than the regular p2000 so I would recommend the regular p2000. when deciding on caliber I would say that depends on what you already have now.


----------



## -gunut-

I like the USP compact. Mainly because I like the .45 and like carrying C&L and that is not an option with the P2000 series. I also like carrying bigger guns. There is no way I would want to use one of those SK's in a gun fight. With my USPc .45 is use Comp-tac C-TAC holster and wilderness instructors belt and the thing disappears! I don't even have to wear a larger shirt. I love my set-up!


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, U needa decide if U wanna keep it cocked and locked or not. If not, the P2000. If so, the USpc.

I will say that had I not found the P99 compact, I"d probably have a P2000SK now.


----------



## Flanker

-gunut- said:


> I like the USP compact. Mainly because I like the .45 and like carrying C&L and that is not an option with the P2000 series. I also like carrying bigger guns. There is no way I would want to use one of those SK's in a gun fight. With my USPc .45 is use Comp-tac C-TAC holster and wilderness instructors belt and the thing disappears! I don't even have to wear a larger shirt. I love my set-up!


=====
I agree using a Comp-Tac holster is the way to go. Also having a really good gun belt.
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=HK45Comp-TacUndercoverPro.jpg


----------



## jwkimber45

A USPc in .45 is my daily carry gun. V9 - Condition 1 of course. Unless you are extremely small waisted the USPc will conceal just fine with a proper belt/holster!!!!

Thats my vote. I just don't care for the DA trigger pull.


----------



## jason0007

does the p2000sk have a manual safety lever?


----------



## -gunut-

jason0007 said:


> does the p2000sk have a manual safety lever?


Nope


----------



## mw1311

jason0007 said:


> does the p2000sk have a manual safety lever?


do you need one? :smt033


----------



## -gunut-

mw1311 said:


> do you need one? :smt033


I would like one :mrgreen:


----------



## mw1311

The only safety you'll ever need sits between your ears. :smt066


----------



## Shipwreck

jason0007 said:


> does the p2000sk have a manual safety lever?


No. If U get the DA/SA version, it will have a decocker on the rear of the slide - but no safety. The LEM version doesn't have the decocker.

The USPc has a safety that works as a decocker, unless U get the LEM version of the USPc - then it has no lever.


----------



## falshman70

I gotta agree w/ mw1311 all the way! P2000 w/ the LEM trigger is a great carry choice. I have trouble w/ DA/SA guns. I find I like the consistent pull of the LEM. And as noted, the reset is much shorter.

Seems to me you don't need a safety to worry with if you ever need to pull your gun. I think the KISS principle is the way to go. So I have the P2000 LEM version and a Kahr P9 for carry. Bedside gun is a S&W 686. All of them are DA only. For the range I like my 1911's SA and my Sig P229 in DA/SA, but for carry I want to keep it simple.


----------



## wiseguy

Hey guys, thanks for all the responses. Later today I'm gonna go out and see if I can find a shop with a P2000. I held the USPc and the P2000SK last time i went to my preferred range and I wasn't too keen on the SK grip...waaaay too small for me, but I'm mainly concerned with concealment regarding a larger gun. Whatever choice I make I'll post pics when I get it. Does either gun come in two tone black wih a metalic slide?


----------



## mw1311

wiseguy said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the responses. Later today I'm gonna go out and see if I can find a shop with a P2000. I held the USPc and the P2000SK last time i went to my preferred range and I wasn't too keen on the SK grip...waaaay too small for me, but I'm mainly concerned with concealment regarding a larger gun. Whatever choice I make I'll post pics when I get it. Does either gun come in two tone black wih a metalic slide?


nope, black only...........I'd wear the finish off & then send the slide to Robar or Tripp for a nice refinish.


----------

